# Faux contact bouton vibreur



## Snox (16 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai un faux contact sur mon vibreur de mon iphone 5S du fait que quand je marche avec mon pantalon il se met à passer entre vibreur et silencieux. Je voudrais trouver un tweak ou autre chose il enlève la vibration entre le passage de vibreur à silencieux, car même si des fois elle passe pendant une fraction de seconde en silencieux il reste quand même dans le bon mode 99% du temps donc je voudrais pas désactiver le bouton.
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement aller dans Réglage --> Son --> Vibreur et décocher les deux options
- Avec la sonnerie
- En mode Silencieux


----------



## Snox (16 Avril 2016)

wow , merci mais ca désactive rien d autre tout ça? 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2016)

Snox a dit:


> wow , merci mais ca désactive rien d autre tout ça?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


Pourtant sur le mien ça désactive la vibration de ce bouton quand je décoche les deux


----------



## Snox (16 Avril 2016)

maintenant ca vibre plus pour les notifs donc ca marche pas


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Snox (18 Avril 2016)

une autre idee?


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2016)

Snox a dit:


> .... quand je marche avec mon pantalon....


Et si tu marchais sans ton pantalon?


----------



## Snox (18 Avril 2016)

T es un marrant toi [emoji204]


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

